# striper tourny?



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Would anyone know of a striper tourny this coming weekend Nov. 11,12 in the Atlantic City, NJ area? Friend of mine mentioned one,but we are not sure of the details, any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks, the old farmer in Pa.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Check your PM's


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

thank you very much Sgt Slough for your good info, are you entering?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

You're welcome.

If I don't have to work I'll probably enter. It's walk on but parking is close to the beach.

Did you register over there?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

yes, I just registered on ACFishing.com, going to send my friend all your info regarding the tourney, he lives a little closer to Atlantic City than I do, he's in Royersford, Pa.. I would meet him there if we will be able to go, thanks again and good luck if you make the tourney.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck and may the fishing gods bless you.


----------

